# Memphis needs you



## beat_tramp (Nov 19, 2008)

Or at least I do.This town has so much potential for being a cool place-it used to be one.Any kid Ive ever met passing through here hated it and was trying to get out as soon as possible because it seems somewhat desolate,what to speak of hostile and almost devoid of good recources for the homeless and completely devoid of anyone on the street by choice/as an alternative lifestyle nor people who understand or appreciate such a thing even often to a large degree in the so-called punk scene.There is alittle bit of a decent underground/DIY scene wich I currently have little involvment in and afew anarchists here and there but its like everyone stays indoors all the time and people here tend to be over-reserved,insecure and oxymoronicly judgemental.Of course theres ppl like this everywhere but Memphis is one of those places wich is especially bad about this.Dont get me wrong there are alot of cool people here and its not all bad and I am somewhat out of touch with whatever is going on but anyway Memphis needs you.Theres never been enough squatters here for the cops to be on to it and there are SO MANY potential squats.I was explaining in my other thread that theres a neighborhood in the mid/down-town area (cool part of town) consisting of about 3-blocks of boarded up houses and apt. buildings.Im doing this(trying to establish a squat,a band,a zine,non-profit organization for people to come and do art/record music,throw shows,art gallerys,free classes,spiritual groups,drop-in center,whatever the fuck people want to do,etc.,etc.,etc. for free) all by myself and I could use all the people/help/support I can get.Come help revolutionize Memphis with me.


----------



## skiptown (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been thinking of moving to TN but its Chattanooga all the way for me.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, i was in Memphis for a minute. the only reason i left was cause i got robbed in crackhead central and they took my glasses so i couldnt see and ran home to recoup. I really hear you about the potential for greatness. I found that it was pretty homebummed out in a couple places. i only saw one other group of travellers; we drank right in the park, though. I would go back but i'm currently alone and hate rolling into a city solo. If I do happen to go down, though, are you talking around Beale (sp?) Street being the cool part?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 7, 2008)

im going to be in new orleans until the summer, but id like to stay in contact, and maybe come visit for a while.


----------



## Rise 609 (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah Memphis sounds pretty rad to me. I think i might hit that on my way back east after the summer is over. I'm in Florida now until the end of the month then i'll be heading to nola, followed by the west coast by march or april. If anybody is down this way drop me a line and i'll get back to you whenever im at the next library I can get to.


----------



## beat_tramp (Dec 7, 2008)

Well I hope you people come soon cus Im about to just run off to Asheville NC but of course I do plan on rejuvinating there a bit and coming back.Ultimately its kind of my lifes purpose to establish something worthwhile here.


----------



## beat_tramp (Dec 7, 2008)

"If I do happen to go down, though, are you talking around Beale (sp?) Street being the cool part?"

No midtown wich is connected to downtown is the cool part and theres lots and lots of potential squats in this city.In fact I need some people to come help me fix up this big concrete silo.


----------



## Rise 609 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah I just stopped in Asheville on my way down here to Florida. Asheville was really fucking cold. One night it dropped to 18 degrees, I wish I could have stayed there a little longer but my reason for heading south was to avoid the cold weather so i'm now in Florida.


----------



## EliV (Dec 23, 2008)

If I ever get down there again ('cause that's where my dad lives) I'd love to check it out. Plus, he'd love to see me, but I'd want someplace to crash other than his place, because he and I don't really get along.


----------



## jokey_bogus (Dec 25, 2008)

yea, memphis has potential, i really like TN as a whole. i fell like NC is falling off the map for the most part. ie been stuck here about 6 months and havent met a single tramp out here. sucks but im going back out on the road soon i think.


----------



## EliV (Dec 27, 2008)

So, is there currently a squat there or are you still trying to start one? Because my NM trip kinda' fell through, but we still want to go somewhere and I was thinking about staying in Memphis for the week.


----------



## doodoojerky (Jan 2, 2009)

Dr. sir Dr. sir, how do you do dr. sir should be there soon we are leaving that shithole, & goin west fer awhile get your shit together dr. sir


----------

